

The Hacker Fair - Science Fair Meets Job Fair this Sunday, with a party - bluehat
http://www.hackerdojo.com/HackerFair3?othernews=true

======
ffk
I've recruited (as an engineer) at a previous version of this before, really
enjoyed it.

Candidates set up their own booths, and company reps walk around speaking to
candidates. This allows candidates to show you more than just hand you a
resume and answer a less meaningful 30 second "aptitude" question on the fly.

At their booth, they set up projects they have worked on, websites they have
designed, robots they created, machine learning projects, etc... You get to
see what the candidates are interested in, ask them interesting questions, and
get to see the candidates at (hopefully) their best.

If you're looking for a job, make sure you bring example work you have done,
this will allow you to show off your skills and get others excited about your
skill set.

~~~
bluehat
There is a lot new at this fair, namely, we're going to have a big party at
the end to add a little serendipity and there is a designated time to let the
candidates have some time to seek out employers who didn't come visit them who
they wanted.

------
ultrasaurus
This is a repost, but we (PagerDuty) are going, I'm hoping to continue getting
more interesting candidates than the other teams. Several of my applicants
this week have submitted fun code ( <http://bit.ly/WmruRy> )

~~~
bluehat
I do have to say, that is one of the strongest "apply here" pages I have ever
read. Well Done (gender neutral implied) Sirs.

